# Minor wood in poudre narrows



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Just an update: at 2.5 feet the log is partially submerged, and a little more of a danger than I originally suspected. 

Also, there was a 4 inch thick log blocking part of that rocky exit to super collider last night. Very visible from the road, but again, this means that you may want to scout the narrows, embarrassing as it may be.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Why the heck is the Poudre at a nice level this early in a low snow season...it wasn't this high last year?

Were gonna be stuck at 2 ft all summer and nobody (i.e., boat scratch princesses) will want to paddle it with me!


----------

